# Oklahoma City event



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Hey folks. I don't know if anyone is from the OKC area but thursday 6/23/11 from 4-7 the tobacco exchange in Edmond is having a Punch tasting event (or something like that).

Admission price is a 4 for the price of 3 punch sampler pack and apparently they'll be having some food and whatnot. I have no association with the store, just saw the sign up in there today and thought I'd share.

PM me for addy if you are interested or can probably find them online somewhere.


----------



## okiemusicman (May 13, 2011)

Missed out on this event. Anyone know of any upcoming events in the OKC area?

I've noticed the B&Ms around here aren't too keen on updating their websites with event calendars.


----------



## 10kmistake (Oct 5, 2008)

Would be interested in knowing about OKC events as well!


----------

